# Ruby Red Spilo



## sandwich5027 (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice spilo!








How big is it?


----------



## sandwich5027 (Feb 3, 2010)

He's only 4''......Beauty though!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very pretty looking. congrats on the pick up


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice color man..


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

O, nice love the colors


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice, love the color


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

love the spilo.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i seriously want one of these after i get my rhoms new tank all done up...how big do they get?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think they get to about 8" max, could be wrong...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

man i never really saw a true ruby red spilo till AS posted some pics but since then everytime i see one im always jealous! man i wish i had a fishtank room then i could have one right now!!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one beautiful spilo you have there!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great color on it


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks awesome! i love it!


----------



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

Really nice Spilo,amazing colors









I hope one day they will be available in Europe...


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

The red and yellow belly is just gorgeous!


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you thank you all! I cant wait to post some more pics up later!


----------



## sandwich5027 (Feb 3, 2010)

chaddfc said:


> Thank you thank you all! I cant wait to post some more pics up later!


I think they are talkin to me.......Looks like my fish....and tank....


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

sandwich5027 said:


> Thank you thank you all! I cant wait to post some more pics up later!


I think they are talkin to me.......Looks like my fish....and tank....








[/quote]








he probably thought it was his thread


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

sandwich5027 said:


> Thank you thank you all! I cant wait to post some more pics up later!


I think they are talkin to me.......Looks like my fish....and tank....








[/quote]

sorry haha theres 2 threads that say ruby red...wrong one but I got one too haha....yours is super awesome though......whats yours behavior like?


----------



## sandwich5027 (Feb 3, 2010)

chaddfc said:


> Thank you thank you all! I cant wait to post some more pics up later!


I think they are talkin to me.......Looks like my fish....and tank....








[/quote]

sorry haha theres 2 threads that say ruby red...wrong one but I got one too haha....yours is super awesome though......whats yours behavior like?
[/quote]Pretty active and eats like a slob.....I did remove all the driftwood i had cause for some reason i like just gravel in a tank.....No fake plants just powerhead and gravel......I like to give fish room to grow...


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Beautiful Color on your Spilo.....!!!!


----------

